# T5H0 bulbs and Current Usa Nova



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just Bought a Freshwater version Of Current Usa Nova T5HO 24wattx2. i want to know if i could buy a giesemann midday bulb to replace the freshwater bulb. Will it work with my system or will i have to buy a current slimpaq 6700k bulb? Also on my other aquarium i have a coralife 96 watt cf. can i buy a different brand bulb because coralife have expensive bulbs. it has a square pin confiq. please post websites if you know any. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, you can use different brands of bulbs.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

oh ok thanks. I also want your experience on which is the best brands of bulb.. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I currently have a T5HO fixture on which I used Hagen LifeGlo bulbs when I first set it up. Now I'm using a Giesemann Aquaflora/Midday combo and it's by far my favorite of what I've used. It's no where near as green as the LifeGlo bulbs and looks a lot more natural to me. All Middays looks good too but tossing in an Aquaflora seems to bring the reds out a bit more.

My only PC experience was with the 6700k Coralifes so I probably can't tell you anything you don't already know.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

sweet. Right now i have the current 10k bulb mix with a freshwater bulb. i really dislike the pinkish look of the freshwater bulb. I do have a noob burst with a 6700k which makes the tank look better. im just planning to remove the pink bulb and replacing it with a giesemann midday bulb.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just the Current T5HO with 10k bulb and Freshwater "Pink" bulb, both 24 watts
Notice the strong Pink hue.
Substrate is Flourite Dark









With Noon Burst 15 watt lifeglo screw in bulb









The noon Burst bulb alone. The fish have been removed for the shrimps





Lol the BBA dying. its all red


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Fixture with noon burst


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

wait

why do you change the pink bulb that comes with the current USA nova fixture? what type of bulb are you going to change? and does it make any different to the tank and does it affect plants growth as well?


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

im changing it because i don;t like the look of the pink bulb. im going to change it to a 6700k bulb. this may affect the growth of the plants for the better as i don't know the light spectrum of the pink bulb. 6700k T5HO is the bulb that simulates plant growth. im most likely getting a giesemann 6000k midday bulb. this look will have a yellowish hue.

This will be running this with the current usa 10k bulb which appear to be blue. mixing blue and yellow will give me the better appearance i want for my aquarium. I also use a screw in type bulb which have a spectrum of 8000k. Therefore my tank will be more on the white side.


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

so you basically replace the pink bulb to 6700 T5HO or 6000k midday bulb and keep the other white tube??

i know i may sound dumb thats because i am a newbie.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

yea thats what im gonna do

and its ok if ur a newbie. everyone's gotta start sommewhere


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

so, which bulb are you going to replace for the pink bulb?

The pink bulb is for freshwater, is the new bulb that you are going to put has the same intensity and color like the pink bulb?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought the pink bulb was to stimulate bloom? Isn't that what you'd want? Any updates?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I thought the pink bulb was to stimulate bloom? Isn't that what you'd want? Any updates?


no, it's just to bring the reds in your tank.


----------

